# Logic 9.1.2 is out



## midphase (Oct 14, 2010)

Ok...I think I'll hold off on this one since I'm running on a 4 core machine.


----------



## Mike Connelly (Oct 14, 2010)

JT3_Jon @ Thu Oct 14 said:


> Looks like there are major problems with this update and 4-core machines. Apparently they lost their ability to hyperthread, leading to major decreases in performance: http://www.gearslutz.com/board/music-co ... st-32.html



I've seen this firsthand.

I'd definitely recommend waiting to update or at least making sure you have 9.1.1 backed up before updating, especially quad users.

This is a major issue, they better be working on 9.1.3 already to get it fixed.


----------



## stevenson-again (Oct 14, 2010)

i think there are other issues as well. keep 9.1.1 handy or backed up. 

one thing is the menus or dialogues open on the wrong screen if you have a dual monitor setup, which wouldn't matter that much other than being a minor nuisance, except it takes your video out of cinema desktop if that's your method of outputting video.


----------



## midphase (Oct 14, 2010)

I don't get it...don't they have beta testers??? I'm getting so fed up with Apple being this secretive about this nonsense and keeping their beta teams more undercover than Mossad agents. 

As a beta tester for other companies, I know that they test and retest everything on various systems to cover all the bases before releasing an update. This is really nonsense.


----------



## Mike Connelly (Oct 14, 2010)

From what I've seen from the logic team, I wouldn't be surprised if this was intentional. That they consider making the quad machine's CPU support as bad as the other machines to be a "fix".


----------



## midphase (Oct 14, 2010)

I just hope this isn't Apple bizarre way of making me need to upgrade to a new Mac Pro. Funny how I was defending the Mac vs. PC in the other thread and mentioning that I see no real reason for me to upgrade to a newer Mac Pro...perhaps Steve Jobs was reading the thread!


----------



## drasticmeasures (Oct 14, 2010)

I really needed this update to work and it just isn't well for me.

I'm getting lots of crashing...unexpected/void kinda stuff....and that's just opening the application, not even getting to loading a file yet. It seems that I only get 1 song file per boot - I can open and work normally, but once I close a session, I cannot open another session at all until I reboot the computer.
My 8-cores appear to be fine, btw. It seems to drag a bit more than 9.1.1, but not too badly.

I'm going to go back to 9.1.1. Total bummer.


----------



## Ashermusic (Oct 14, 2010)

Nathan Furst @ Thu Oct 14 said:


> I really needed this update to work and it just isn't well for me.
> 
> I'm getting lots of crashing...unexpected/void kinda stuff....and that's just opening the application, not even getting to loading a file yet. It seems that I only get 1 song file per boot - I can open and work normally, but once I close a session, I cannot open another session at all until I reboot the computer.
> My 8-cores appear to be fine, btw. It seems to drag a bit more than 9.1.1, but not too badly.
> ...



Forgive me Nathan if this is obvious, but did you trash your prefs, repair permissions with Disk Utility, and restart the computer? This should be s.o.p after installing this kind of update.


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 15, 2010)

Looks like my decision to work more with Digital Performer 7 was a good one. 

I have a Mac Pro Quad and I don't plan on replacing it anytime soon.


----------



## Nick Harvey (Oct 15, 2010)

Working fine here. No decrease in performance at all.


----------



## stonzthro (Oct 15, 2010)

Hmm - a friend of mine is using a quad and says he's having no performance issues at all.


----------



## Mike Connelly (Oct 15, 2010)

To be clear, the performance drop is only present on 2009+ quad machines (quad with hyperthreading), either mac pro or imac i7.

On 8 core machines or other imacs or laptops this shouldn't be an issue, I assume the people not seeing a difference are on those machines.


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 15, 2010)

Ahhh, so I ought to be safe then. I have an original 2.66 ghz Quad. Hmm, I might bite. Perhaps I will try it out on Logic Express (64bit) first. For some weird reason, I have both on my Mac Pro even though Express would bought for my laptop use.


----------



## midphase (Oct 15, 2010)

Nick Harvey @ Fri Oct 15 said:


> Working fine here. No decrease in performance at all.



What setup are you using?

I'm on the "original" 4-core Mac Pro...I don't think I use hyperthreading...should be ok then?


----------



## Mike Connelly (Oct 15, 2010)

If you have a 2008 MP, it has no HT so you shouldn't see the issue.

If you're not sure if you have HT or not, just open activity monitor. If your machine has HT it will show twice as many CPU meters as you have cores. If not, a quad machine will show four cores.


----------



## EthanStoller (Oct 15, 2010)

I am on an early 2008 2x2.8 Quad-Core and the 9.1.2 update spooked my machine. I could not even open the program. Thankfully, I have a copy of 9.1.1 which I had in reserve for when I needed to open Logic in 32-bit. I love Logic but sometimes I feel like that love is unrequited.


----------



## Ashermusic (Oct 15, 2010)

midphase @ Fri Oct 15 said:


> Nick Harvey @ Fri Oct 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Working fine here. No decrease in performance at all.
> ...



I have the same and it is fine here but no, these do not have HT.


----------



## Nick Harvey (Oct 15, 2010)

midphase @ Fri Oct 15 said:


> Nick Harvey @ Fri Oct 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Working fine here. No decrease in performance at all.
> ...



I'm on an early 2008 2x3 Ghz Quad-Core Intel Xeon and all is well.


----------



## Brobdingnagian (Oct 15, 2010)

Anyone have anything positive to add to the thread?

Some of the improvements seem relevant to our needs and seem promising - most notably the Kontakt memory issue.

Anyone?

More stability?
Efficiency?
How about the handling of RAM, particularly using VE PRO or Bidule behind the app?

B


----------



## dinerdog (Oct 15, 2010)

I don't see anything positive to post.

The main reason I upgraded was to get REX file support in 64-bit mode.

It absolutely doesn't work. Tried on a 8-Core MacPro w/Leopard and my Snow Lep MBP. In 64bit mode you can't drag a REX file to an audio track at all. 32bit, no problem. wtf

It's not even worth discussing, but that's why I love the Props beta testing and fairly bulletproof releases.


----------



## John DeBorde (Oct 15, 2010)

Does Firewire video out work in 64bit yet?

And will this ever work Jay in your opinion? (wink wink) Or is this another one of those 'old way of working that we aren't going to bother with' deals?

I don't want to sit on the fence waiting for this one, only to find I need to move onto whatever the next gen solution to getting video on my monitor will be.

thx,
john


----------



## Mike Connelly (Oct 15, 2010)

Looks like there' s a fix already for the quad CPU issue, there's a hidden preference in the app that enables/disables Logic's use of HT cores on quad machines. Paste this into Terminal (the command line app).

defaults write com.apple.logic.pro MD_AllowVirtualCoresQuad -bool yes

They warn that it may not be as stable, but shouldn't be any worse than 9.1.1 was. To reverse it, same thing with no instead of yes. I have to say I'm disappointed that it only enables them on quads and not all machines, but at least we're back to where we were with the last version.

Props to the guy who got this info from applecare.

http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jsp ... &#12430503


----------



## Mike Connelly (Oct 15, 2010)

Looks like the news is even better, someone figured out a hack to make HT work on ALL machines.

defaults write com.apple.logic.pro MD_AllowVirtualCores -bool yes 

Working great on my 2009 octo.


----------



## drasticmeasures (Oct 15, 2010)

Ashermusic @ Thu Oct 14 said:


> Forgive me Nathan if this is obvious, but did you trash your prefs, repair permissions with Disk Utility, and restart the computer? This should be s.o.p after installing this kind of update.



No worries, I appreciate the effort. 

I did repair permissions and remove prefs, restart, etc. all of it a few times over for good measure. 

No change. It's doesn't even crash 'sometimes'. It's 100% repeatable all the time. Yet, I can load 9.1.1 RIGHT THEN AND THERE without rebooting. It's bizarre.

There must something dodgy in the code that reacts with some setups...there seem to be similar reports by some users on the apple community forums, etc.
Some can't open Logic at all, some can open it but it crashes when loading files, and like me, for some it seems to crash after having opened and closed a previous session.


----------



## Leon Willett (Oct 16, 2010)

Guys, I'm not sure if my machine will be okay with this update or not. 

In "about this mac" it says: 

Processor 2 x 2.66 GHz Quad-Core Intel Xeon

Will I be okay with this update? Sorry for the noob question


----------



## stevenson-again (Oct 16, 2010)

> And will this ever work Jay in your opinion? (wink wink) Or is this another one of those 'old way of working that we aren't going to bother with' deals?
> 
> I don't want to sit on the fence waiting for this one, only to find I need to move onto whatever the next gen solution to getting video on my monitor will be.




it's a quicktime issue not a logic issue. video playback is something accessed by logic. you would think they would have fixed it by now - but i doubt that it is something they plan to drop. how else are you supposed to output video? all external video solutions do not work in 64bit mode.


----------



## Ashermusic (Oct 16, 2010)

Leon Willett @ Fri Oct 15 said:


> Guys, I'm not sure if my machine will be okay with this update or not.
> 
> In "about this mac" it says:
> 
> ...



Yes.


----------



## Leon Willett (Oct 16, 2010)

thanks


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 16, 2010)

Working fine on both Mac Pro 2.66ghz (first release) and Macbook 1.83 ghz Dual Core on Logic Express.


----------



## jeffc (Oct 16, 2010)

No to get off on a tangent here, but if Firewire video hasn't been fixed yet, does anyone know of any other solution to get video out to a TV from Logic 64-bit? Or is the only option having it on another machine (or another program) running at the same time?

Thanks.....


----------



## mattmurray8 (Oct 17, 2010)

Just a quick update, after installing 9.1.2 and running the multicore patch I've gotten 102 tracks with the gearslutz benchmark test.

running 2010 westmere 8-core mac pro

Pretty awesome


----------



## midphase (Oct 17, 2010)

jeffc @ Sat Oct 16 said:


> No to get off on a tangent here, but if Firewire video hasn't been fixed yet, does anyone know of any other solution to get video out to a TV from Logic 64-bit? Or is the only option having it on another machine (or another program) running at the same time?
> 
> Thanks.....




Have you considered using an additional graphics card to feed a VGA or DVI cable into an HDTV? Essentially the HDTV would become a 3rd monitor and you would use a Screenset to always keep your video positioned on the 3rd monitor. The advantage of this is that you don't need to offset the video start to deal with the inherent latency of FW.


----------



## Mike Connelly (Oct 28, 2010)

And now 9.1.3 is out. New prefs for selecting number of cores (up to 16, not sure why it doesn't go all the way up to 24) and a couple other fixes.

As always, back up before you upgrade.


----------



## dinerdog (Oct 28, 2010)

for the second time REX files do not work in 64bit, when for the second time they said they do. wow, that bloes.


----------



## midphase (Oct 28, 2010)

I hope that 9.1.3 fixes some of the problems I've been having since updating to 9.1.2 including some bizarre screen aberrations on my left monitor.


----------



## Danny_Owen (Nov 8, 2010)

Interesting.. What kind of issues? I use quite a lot of non-64bit AUs myself (Eastwest for example). Did you have the same issues with 9.1.1?


----------



## midphase (Nov 8, 2010)

For one my PreSonus Faderport doesn't work in 64bit mode. Also I did get random noise bursts from PLAY, and odd video glitches on my Left Monitor which never happen otherwise.

Lastly, I find it annoying to have my plugins folders doubled when I want to pull something up, it's just not as visually efficient.

For the time being 32bit is fine for my needs.


----------



## Danny_Owen (Nov 8, 2010)

Cheers for the info, I'll be sure to backup before I upgrade just in case then


----------



## bigcohoona (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, 

I'm glad I'm not the only one that didn't see much improvement, but found that it actually made Logic more CPU intensive!

I agree, I'm not sure what Apple's Beta Testers do! Stroll into work, Latte in hand, turn on computer, check out macrumors.com, sip latte, "umm... yeeaah, about those TPS reports...", another sip of latte... "

Oh.. never mind that is almost descriptive of me at the moment:b

Anyway, I agree about Reason/Record, Props does an amazing job with their stability. I would actually probably use them exclusively if they would fix their retarded software.
Love the sound, but why would I want software to be as fiddly as hardware, only eagles can view the software without zooming, and no VST/AU support, game killer for me.

I really love the sound of their SSL emulation as well, sounds phenomenal inside record, but it took me 2 to 3 times longer to do anything inside it than in Logic or Ableton, so maybe their next release.

I wonder if this release is buggy simply because their focus is on Logic X at the moment. I just received a questionare from Apple concerning Logic.

~C


----------



## Marius Masalar (Nov 22, 2010)

Hey folks, any update on how the new update is treating everyone? Sitting on the fence here, the software update is starting to annoy me.

I typically use Kontakt very extensively as the main element in my templates. Also I work in 32-bit for the most part.

I don't mind backing up and trying it myself but I want to see if there are any more opinions in case I shouldn't even waste my time yet.

So what's the verdict?


----------



## midphase (Nov 22, 2010)

Go for it. It's stable for me.

I wish I could say the same for some of the other plugins, especially if I want to run Logic in 64bit mode. But if you're going to be working in 32bit you're fine.


----------



## Marius Masalar (Nov 24, 2010)

Cool, thanks, Kays. I'll give it a whirl then after this set of cues.


----------

